# FS: 2001 A6 2.7T 6-speed



## slater (Jul 13, 2003)

regrettably, i'm selling my late-2001 build A6 2.7T. it's black, it's beautiful, and is the ultimate family rocketship. for those who don't know, this is basically an S4 in the A6 body (big brakes, 6MT, S4 motor).
- late-2001 build (has updated oil lines for the turbos, and revised turbos).
- 2.7L twin-turbo V6
- 6-speed manual transmission w/ S4 shift knob (bulkier than the standard knob)
- 91K miles (mostly highway)
- black exterior/black leather interior
- heated F/R seats
- sliding/tilt power moonroof
- 12-way power front SPORT seats w/ 3-position memory (both seats)
- A6 sport steering wheel w/ audi controls
- BOSE 8-speaker stereo w/ factory BOSE sub in trunk (sounds incredible!)
- xenon headlights
- F/R fog lights
- sport suspension (bigger rear swaybar, etc)
- bilstein sport shocks
- eibach pro-kit springs (OEM sport springs included)
- 17x7.5" AVUS wheels
- 16x7" OEM sport pkg wheels
- AMS snub mount
- recent timing belt service w/ new water pump
- ready to go, solid and reliable!
- southern car - has never seen a VT winter
$16,500 FIRM
please call or email for details: 802.861.2579 / [email protected]
thanks!








peter

















































































EDIT: price updated!


_Modified by slater at 7:48 PM 11-20-2005_


----------



## slater (Jul 13, 2003)

morning bump


----------



## slater (Jul 13, 2003)

*Re: (slater)*

interior pics are up!
peter


----------



## slater (Jul 13, 2003)

bump, price lowered!
peter


----------



## masboykie (Feb 24, 2004)

*Re: FS: 2001 A6 2.7T 6-speed (slater)*

Nice Ride!
I have a 2002 just like it! Sorry you have to let it go dude!
Wish I could swap steering wheels with you. Mine did not come with the sport one..
Cheers
Masboykie


----------



## slater (Jul 13, 2003)

*Re: FS: 2001 A6 2.7T 6-speed (masboykie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *masboykie* »_Nice Ride!
I have a 2002 just like it! Sorry you have to let it go dude!
Wish I could swap steering wheels with you. Mine did not come with the sport one..
Cheers
Masboykie



i actually have a TT 3-spoke steering wheel that i'm about the put on ebay...if you're interested, PM me.
thanks!
peter


----------



## slater (Jul 13, 2003)

*Re: FS: 2001 A6 2.7T 6-speed (slater)*

bump...price updated! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
peter


----------



## slater (Jul 13, 2003)

*Re: FS: 2001 A6 2.7T 6-speed (slater)*

bump...make offers!


----------



## rowingdude (Dec 6, 2005)

Why are you selling it?


----------



## slater (Jul 13, 2003)

*Re: (rowingdude)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rowingdude* »_Why are you selling it?

financial reasons, and we need a car with an automatic transmission for my wife.
thanks,
peter


----------



## vdubnut_mike (Aug 13, 2002)

*Re: (slater)*

I'll trade you mine, it's chipped.







I regrettably bought the TIP, my left foot is lonely over there... wanna swap?
Just had the Timing, Water Pump, pulleys and stuff done with Reciepts. Basically the same car, 90k Silver with Black. It has everything yours has, but also has NAV.
I have put in the chip, removed the rear Mufflers (could swap with you), Panel K&N, Diverter Valves... and that's about it. You could keep the Snub Mount, Wheels and Suspension too.











_Modified by vdubnut_mike at 9:33 PM 12-16-2005_


----------

